# Jobs



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Where are the best places to look for jobs that are available. I am planning to move in the next year and want to watch the job market but am not sure that I can do this online. If you have any information that can help me out please let me know.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

What industry are you in? try www(dot)jobserve(dot)com - that is a pretty popular site.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a look here:

Job Search UK - West Midlands Jobs - Shropshire Star


----------

